# Am I pathetic for looking at how to play Pokemon the Trading Card Game?



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Do I need to grow up and do normal 24 year old stuff like going to bars and night clubs?


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Not really. I, personally haven't played Pokemon for probably around 8 years, so I can't remember HOW it's played, but a game like Yu Gi Oh, a game everyone thinks is for kids, actually needs some strategy and thinking that I think only people maybe 15+ would be able to fully comprehend. 

Don't let how you feel make you think that what you're doing is childish. Plenty of adults collect action figures or baseball cards, so I personally see nothing wrong with looking at how to play Pokemon.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

If you ask me, it just makes you more of an individual. 

I had a fairly sizable collection of Pokemon cards for the longest time. I sold them when I was about 25 and made a tidy profit. Proper geekery isn't just a hobby, it's an investment. I've played many collectible card games over the years, and I mean it when I say that Pokemon actually has a pretty solid mechanic behind it. Becoming good at Pokemon is a healthy thinking exercise, no more or less pathetic than Sudoku or crossword puzzles. If anything, Pokemon cards are much better investment - I dare anyone to make a profit on a used book of crossword puzzles.

I collect Heroclix to this very day, and anyone that has a problem with that can eyyyyy sit on it, Fonzie.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

I never liked the pokemon card game, but its all good if you like to play. I use to play yu-gi-oh a lot though, but gave the cards to my nephew because I didn't play anymore. I wish I still had them though.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

mbp86 said:


> Do I need to grow up and do normal 24 year old stuff like going to bars and night clubs?


No. I'm in a bit of the same boat. I hate football, clubs and lot's of things that 'normal' people my age do. It's easier for the sake of going out and getting social networks etc to just cave in and do those things if you want to choose that option because there's more people doing those kind of things I guess. It's a lot harder at the same time to get social networks with people in to nerdy things, at least real life, physical friends because they are often done solitary or online, or are viewed as 'sad' so people are often in the closet so to speak.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> Do I need to grow up and do normal 24 year old stuff like going to bars and night clubs?


I wouldn't call that normal.

I don't see what's wrong with doing what you like, no matter what age. Uhh, with the few special exceptions that do land people in jail.


----------



## MCSS (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm into Magic the Gathring although I dont really play it.. nothing wrong with looking at pokemon cards but.. yea you should hit up a few bars


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Not at all! Do whatever makes _you_ happy.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

MCSS said:


> I'm into Magic the Gathring although I dont really play it.. nothing wrong with looking at pokemon cards but.. yea you should hit up a few bars


Nah, bars are overrated.

Pokemon cards are fine, many people considered normal have hobbies the mainstream would consider eccentric. If that's someone's passion then you should go for it.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

A friend of mine claims he has the best deck in the city, lol. No worries!


----------



## Nomad326 (Jun 3, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with that. I'm 27 and I still have my decks from Magic the Gathering and Yu-Gi-Oh! I would have gotten into pokemon but I was already spending a lot of money on Magic and Yu-Gi-Oh! lol. I still play Magic once in a while since a couple of my friends also kept their decks.


----------



## dracial (Feb 22, 2012)

No, thats not pathetic. I still play MTG and I am older than you. Dont worry about other people's opinions about it. If they don't like that you play Pokemon still they just don't understand how you can enjoy it. I say don't worry about them and do what you enjoy. Don't let them stop you. As long as you are not completely addicted to where it takes over your life, enjoy what makes happy.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

No it isn't pathetic, that game is hard to understand, more than Yu-Gi-Oh. I mean when an attack has those little elements next to it does that mean you need an element card to use them, or that it's a fire move and it would take double against grass one? And what's up with the damage counter chips?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Do what you want. Normal is a societal construct, not reality.

Some people think watching a bunch of grown man grabbing each other as they chase a ball or beat the crap out of each other isn't normal.

^and if it has an element next to it, it means you need that many energies of that element type. If the opponent has that weakness at the bottom of their card then it does more damage. Damage counters just tick off the HP at the top of the card, 1 = 10 hp damage.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, Pokemon is awesome. :b


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

screw that dont let people mess with your head. you spend you life doing what brings you joy as long as it dosent consist of somebody being tied up and dragged into a dark basement. if you really dont like the bar club scene dont go for it. it will only make you unhappy because thats what your not passionate about. i say get your people skills up some and locate a anime convention near you and find a girl that has the same interest you do. pokemon cards and some boobies to touch every once in awhile. what else besides food & water would you need in your life??


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

mbp86 said:


> Do I need to grow up and do normal 24 year old stuff like going to bars and night clubs?


IMO the people worth sticking around for are those who will accept you for you.

And yeah what sprode said

Anything can become in-fashion; that doesn't mean it's necessarily better. Be proud to like what you like regardless.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> you spend you life doing what brings you joy as long as it dosent consist of somebody being tied up and dragged into a dark basement.


Or if they like is as well, that's fine, just make sure it's reasonable and safe.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Growing up is overrated. Do the things you love, even if they seem childish. Every single person on the site was a child at one point and that never leaves us. Just because you become an adult does not mean you lose your childhood. I think the people who do that are pretty empty inside to be honest. I've known adults that still play Yu-Gi-Oh and Magic the Gathering.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been thinking of getting a couple packs of pokemon cards through amazon the past couple of months just for old time's sake. I had a hefty collection when i was in grade school and gave them all to my cousin for free... What was i thinking? T_T


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Growing up is overrated.


This. You have no idea how many adults I've met that have great, successful lives who can act like they're still kids. I love that kind of person and I plan to be one of them. I'm going to juggle responsibilities and fun as equals. Not let the scale tip in either one's favor. I'll still be playing games at 50! I swear it! :b


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have friends well into their 20s who still play trading card games. If that's what you like to do, then why give it up?


----------



## abizboah (Jul 4, 2009)

Nope, I'm 28 and play the Pokémon TCG with my older brother all the time. It's a fun game! I've never liked going to clubs either, I don't care if it's supposed to be "normal", I prefer to do what I enjoy best


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a cousin that is one year my younger, and has serious problems with substance abuse. For him, card games have been an excellent way to take his mind off the constant siren's call of addiction. It's almost like a form of therapy.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not really. Me and my boyfriend still collect Pokemon cards. As for playing though... not really as such, I'm clueless when it comes to it XD *always refers to the video game instead* xD. Going to bars and night clubs is overrated anyway. Embrace stuff like Pokemon cards while you're still young! You can think about doing adult based activities when you're on your death bed or something - that's my plan at least anyway xDDDDD


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

If you enjoy it then theres no need to feel bad about it.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> pokemon cards and some boobies to touch every once in awhile. what else besides food & water would you need in your life??


:rofl

Not at all. I still have a tonne of Pokemon cards though I don't nor have I ever done anything with them since primary school. I do still play the Pokemon trading card game on gameboy color, I love it. :yay


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not a dancing type of person and I don't really have the energetic side in me that most people have when party-ing. It doesn't matter. I have fun in my own ways. But not with the Pokemon card game lol. I never understood the mechanics of the game when I was a kid and even now, I still don't understand lol. I'll just stick to my PS3.


----------

